# Thoughts on this custom trailer? (With Pics)



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Diamond in the rough, but possibilities with some questions too. Lots of questions...

The rear of the trailer obviously opens. It has a center steel beam firmly in place, not moveable... can you get your "future" draft horse past it?
The side ramp... is it strong enough to take the weight of the draft horse to side load/unload?
If this is a 4 horse... are the horses in the front area walked face in...based upon how the "head divider" looks? If this is a horse area what has been made to secure them safely behind a restraint?
I saw a chest bar and "head" divider in the back portion of the trailer so it makes me wonder...
I see no "divider" of any sort in the rear section {nor front} between the horses... I personally like a divider that can be secured so the horse has something to lean against if the need arises, not another horse that could be knocked off-balance and slip and fall under the other.
I see no "ramp assist" springs or anything... again makes me wonder how heavy that side load is and is it going to withstand anything "heavy".

This trailer needs a lot of work you are so right.
Unless it is for near nothing, I think what you will need to put into it in cash is going to be more than you realize...forget the sweat equity.
It is also a huge wheelbase for such a trailer...something to think about when hauling and needing to park it someplace let alone keeping it stored someplace.

I look at that trailer and see between $1500- $2000 immediately being spent. 
That is no frame, spring, paint job...that is tires and floor needing replaced with all that mold & rot under it...
I see water damage and staining in so many places, manure left to mold, rot and grow in the rear...all would make me so leary of the frame integrity and what you won't see..truly hidden.
It also bothers me that on a "custom" trailer the side door has a cheap extension to close it in, the rear doors don't close and seal properly, sitting not used or not. There are no door handles or openers but a bolt for securing locked and closed.
I just figured out what bothers me...there are no windows or roof vents...no lighting... things needing to be added for comfort and safety of your horses..but then makes for questions of wall strength and integrity when you cut into them and the same goes for the roof.
There appears to be more than surface rust, more cancerous rust happening in several places.
I don't know if I would be willing to do so much work and money laid out on top of what it costs to purchase.

I'm sure the lady was truthful in saying it was "custom built"...but by who, when and to what standards of safety?:think:
I would be going over this trailer with a fine-toothed comb to make sure the weight load you have intentions of having on it it can truly handle...

I know by me, you could purchase a used stock sided or enclosed trailer capable of hauling 3-4 horses not needing so much work for around $3000-$3500...a gooseneck is cheaper to buy than a bumper pull too.

Good luck and if you decide to purchase it please do pictures as the project gets underway, work in progress and of course completion.
:wink:

_jmo..._


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

I totally agree with horselovinguy. One thing I should point out is, were are the lights for the trailer? I dont see any side lights on the trailer. If there aren't any then that means lots of wiring work. Let alone shilling out more money. If i were you I would pass on this trailer and look for something that wont cost you 6g's to fix. Even if you have to drive a day or two to get a better trailer. It may be worth it. Just keep looking. Something all ways shows up in due time.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

The Trailer is priced at around $600 and is definitely as is. Yes , I realize it needs some money in it, but the fact I'm willing and able to do everything myself means it's not the thousands of dollars some are suggesting. The most expensive investment will likely be the tires at about $600. 

As mentioned, I'm fine doing all the work myself - I'm well versed in welding and have my own welder, have done extensive electrical work before, and paint isn't a big deal - again, I have my own gear. I'm looking at it as a glass half-full situation, keep in mind. 

Wheelbase/length is of no concern to me as I pull 53' trailers all day for work, so this is tiny in comparison. 

Yes, structure is a legitimate concern as everybody is mentioning so I appreciate that – it is certainly my intention to pull it out and crawl around underneath to see exactly how it's built strength wise and if it remains structurally sound. If it's rotten underneath from the frame perspective I'll pass immediately as it's not worth my time and money at that point, agreed. 

As for the interior layout, again I appreciate the comments – however I'm keeping my expectations realistic. I did quite a lot of reading here last night about people who move horses in less that perfect trailers - stock trailers even, and trailers without full dividers etc. The consensus across many threads that I read is that it's not the end of the world and the horses adapt quite well – some people report that their horses actually appreciate the freedom of movement versus a traditional locked in style trailer. It was my thought to leave the front portion of the trailer as a box stall arrangement for the draft horse (if necessary because of layout or size) if and when that happens, while using the two rear spots for the pony/horse. Chances are that it would be extremely seldom the trailer would be used for four horses anyways – most likely to or perhaps three tops at a time, and again we are not talking long distances – most of the trailering we are potentially looking at next year is less than one hour each way. 

With that in mind, further thoughts on the interior layout?

I'm not to be one of those people who asks for advice and then disregards or Poopoo's everything given to him, so I appreciate all that's been said however. . Just keep in mind the fact that I am not going to invest $20,000 in a shiny brand-new trailer just to get everything perfect out of the box. 

My priorities are safety, functionality, and price – in that order. In a perfect world of course I would just go to the local dealership and buy the trailer of my dreams brand new, however for the amount that we are going to use it and the distances involved it's not going to happen. I would ask everybody to keep an open mind with that having been said.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That's definitely a great price, but you do have to get it home, also! Will you get a title-what does your state require? Registration hassles are not fun. My thoughts on usage were quite similar to yours-I bought a somewhat customized semi-stock bumper pull & have been quite happy w/it. It brought my 2 horses to AZ from so. Cal, & I brought a horse & donkey here from Utah, then another mare from just a couple of hours away, but lots of mountains! I paid around 3K for it & other than some wiring, have not had to do much else to it, but the maintenance is important & I'll probably want tires w/in a year, as AZ weather can be brutal to outside items. Good luck in your search & do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I say pass for all the reasons HLG states need to be addressed. You are going to put more money into it than it will be worth when you're done. It looks home built, not "custom". What standards was it built to? 

The biggies are the water damage and rust. It looks to be sitting on the frame so I would expect damage underneath as well. All the wiring will need to be replaced. Tires are shot. Wood floor needs to be replaced. There is no light and ventilation in the trailer. Needs mats. Really don't like the way the side ramp closes. One good bump and that pin will go flying. The ramp looks under built. I would want a spring to help lift it. What partitions there are are too light and flimsy. A pony could bend those. Needs breakaway brakes. Chains. Lots of little stuff that all adds up.

Another concern is if you have a newish 4x4 truck, old trailers don't fit them too well. If you drop the neck of the trailer to have a level trailer, the front won't clear the side rails of the truck. If you crank the neck up to clear the side rails, you will have a pitch to the trailer and have very little clearance between the road and the trailer on the back of the trailer.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe if the seller gives it to you for free, you could take it. 

But I just see so much WORK that needs to be done on it, and I really wonder about that wood floor. 

And exactly: I'm not sure how you would get it home on those currennt set of wheels, or even get it out of the ground.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Length isn't an issue for you but what are the interior dimensions? Height and lenght is important if you want to haul a draft. Width will be between 6' and 6'6" when the box of the trailer is between the tire fenders. Another observation is the axles are so far back that the majority of the weight of the trailer will be on the truck.

The configuration will work nicely for one draft up front and 2 light horses in the back.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Oshawapilot....

my concern with the length is _not_ with your ability to drive, handle and park it.
My thought went more to the space available to park and use it at a park or facility. Some places are just to tight for a trailer of this length to be honest, and unless you scope out and limit where you go and hope no one else is there on the property you could be in trouble.
That trailer by itself is long, put a dually truck under it and it becomes a monster to get around others who may not be so handy parking and park _"weird"_ making your job of leaving near impossible without damaging them or you...
As you know there are many out there that have minimal skills driving a car yet they drive trucks and loaded horse trailers...

I think you are right that it needs tires...
I think you also just by looking at it will need near every board on the floor replaced and walls too...then add the cost of good mats... those boards are not going to be cheap for a trailer of this size and with the "draft" thought in the background it must be done with no scrimping.

If you do as you are thinking and make the front for the draft...you still need to have a chest bar securement to keep that horse contained somehow... just because it says "stock-trailer" doesn't mean there aren't restraining dividers inside and a way to open the door without the horse falling out or barging out. Drafts need a little more thought on to do things safely as just by their size and nature they are a walking powerhouse on feet (hooves) a "normal" trailer needs tweaking on.

As LFP mentioned...it does appear to be sitting very low, to low actually.
A full set of springs is not cheap, even doing the replacing yourself.

That paint... if you spray it yourself and only use acrylic enamel car paint which is about the cheapest "vehicle" paint you can buy...you're going to need_ at least_ 2 gallons; 1 for outside and 1 for inside at least. Add the reducers and all those additives so the paint looks nice... a few hundred dollars in materials again. If you're doing Rustoleum paint... buy stock in the company... you are going to need cases of it to do this trailer.

Think carefully if it is really worth it to get this and truly have to settle... sometimes waiting a little while longer is better.
Honestly, do you truly think this trailer is going anyplace very quickly??? 
Me, I think it will be here for some time. Not many would be interested in something needing such extensive repair work.

Good luck...let us know what you decide and if the answer is yes, buying it...please do the pictures as you refurbish it.:wink:

_jmo..._


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I think some of you need to keep in perspective that I live in Canada – home of rust. . I suspect a lot of you guys don't live anywhere near the Rust Belt or have never experienced what it's like living in an area where we get brutal winters, but it's a reality here. I've seen five-year-old horse trailers in similar condition to this. It's the way it is - EVERYTHING rusts. 

Again, reiterating, the cosmetics are of little concern to me – I have all of my own HPLV spray guns as well as sufficient compressor capability, and all of the gear to basically refurbish the trailer cosmetically from top to bottom. I recognize that it's not ever going to look brand-new again or like anything you'll find on a lot, however I am perfectly okay with that. Perhaps you guys roll in a much higher class circle than me, however in my perspective this trailer is actually cosmetically significantly better (as it sits) than what I see a lot of people show up at the shows with. 

Touching back on the length again, I must stress that it is of absolutely no concern whatsoever to me – just for everybody's information I am a commercial driver with nearly 20 years experience, I have pulled 53 foot trailers coast-to-coast and put them in places where a lot of drivers swore they couldn't get a 20 foot RV. I am sitting in a freightliner tractor with a 53 foot trailer behind me as I type this, yes I am stopped. 

Up until recently we also owned a 30 foot fifth wheel travel trailer which we traveled with coast-to-coast as well (http:gowest.oshawapilot.ca), often with our two jet skis hitched behind it adding another 20 feet. Again, no concern. My pick up truck is by no means new and actually rides extremely low compared to many of the new ones, so much so that my fifth wheel had to have its pin box lowered all the way and the fifth wheel hitch in the truck raised all the way in order to get things level – any concerns at all in regards to this trailer would be that the nose could actually be low. It's also a 1 ton Dually so I'm not concerned in the least about putting a draft in the front. These rear axle configuration trailers also pull extremely smooth and stable because of axle spacing and loading. I prefer them to traditional middle axle trailers hands down, but yes, they require a beefy truck to handle the config. I have that. 

Regarding the interior layout, two days ago I would wholeheartedly have agreed that the layout could have been less-than-perfect, however one only need to read a variety of threads here from the last several years (search "moving horse in stock trailer" to quickly discover countless stories of people moving their horses in trailers much lesser equipped then even this one. Accordingly I'm not willing to discount it just because it's not perfectly set up inside according to what some may consider "essential", when there's plenty of evidence to the contrary. 

Yes it needs new tires, however I have already looked and there is a tire place only a few kilometers from her house – worst-case I will pull the rims off and take them there and have the rubber swapped, return and put them back on with my impact gun. I also have magnetic lights to make it safe for the trip home if there's any electrical concerns until that can be addressed. The brakes are confirmed functional and the trailer would be empty of course regardless. 

I absolutely agree that what it looks like underneath is of the utmost concern – it's probably my biggest concern, and after pulling it out of the divots that it's sitting in right now I would certainly be spending a significant amount of time underneath doing a careful inspection. If it's rotten, I'll walk - no question. Again, electrical, paint, minor repairs or alterations I'm not afraid of – however I'm not interested in buying a ground up rebuild project that is a complete rotten wreck underneath an otherwise blemished skin. 

So long as it sounds I am extremely confident that for about a $1000 investment I can have this trailer looking reasonably spiffy. At that point I would have approximately $15-$1600 total invested. Based on what many of you were saying that may not constitute a good deal in your neck of the woods, however in my area that still constitutes an absolute steal for a four horse trailer.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Please excuse the typos in my last reply, I just fixed them all – I'm using the voice dictation on my iPhone and it is often a bit odd at times. 

I do appreciate everybody's comments and concerns about the structural suitability for a draft however – it's something I will most certainly keep in mind if and when I decide to go and look at this trailer. It's likely to be a few years down the road however during which it would be used strictly for ponies and regular horses in the meantime – I wouldn't be against selling it in the future and upgrading at that point in time if it looks like it would be suitable for our needs until then.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds like you pretty much have your mind made up....

Good luck.

Don't forget the pictures of "the project" as it goes along.

Happy trailering.

As for today being behind the wheel of a "Big Rig"..be safe out there on the highways!!
:wink:


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah, they should pay YOU to haul it away. ha ha.

Well if that looks like a fun project to you and you have the time, go ahead and have at it. Me, I'd look on Craig's list for a suitable used one and spend my time on something else.

If you do get it, please post pics or start a project thread. I'd sub that.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll definitely do a project thread if we end up with it. 

Again, a decent 4 horse gooseneck trailer up here in better condition easily fetches $4-$5K, even for something of similar vintage. Sure, It would be a lot easier just hit up the line of credit and drop a bunch of money on something newer and shinier that doesn't constitute a project, however I'll tell you what – a year or two from now when I'm still making payments on the latter, the one that cost me $1500, is paid for, and does the job just as well after putting some sweat equity into it will give me a warm fuzzy feeling - making payments, not so much.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd pass. They have used this trailer UP. You will be trailering a LOT more than your think. Our first year of trailering we went to 10 CW events and two riding vacations. Our first trailer was cheap and new and we put a new floor in after 3 years.
ALSO, *you need 6 tires.* 4 for the trailer and 2 spares. Yes, we've gone through 2 spares and then we had none and we had to stop mid-way home from the east coast--13 hour drive--to buy new tires. AND, they need to be weight rated.
The safety of your horses rests in your trailer buying decision. They are made of metal and wood and need to be perfectly safe for your horse bc your horse will rock around in a trailer no matter HOW well you drive when you haul.
We put in and take out rubber mats in our trailer to keep the floor from rotting out. I also give a thorough cleaning on my hands and knees sometime after hauling. I do an intial cleaning IMMEDIATELY after hauling. It's like checking your leather tack for problems.
We haven't hauled at all in 2013, so the next time we intend to haul we will be taking it into the shop to have the bearings greased and the whole thing checked over. Before it leaves the back yard we will make sure that the tires are correctly inflated.
I would need to pay $12-13K to replace my 4-horse slant steel trailer.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I would certainly question the quality of the tires that you had on your trailer if you lost two of them on a relatively short trip like that. If they were the factory tires there's a better-than-average chance that they were Carlisle's – trailer manufacturers love to use these because they come dirt cheap from China, however they are extremely well-known in the RV world as the tire equivalent of a bomb. Head on over to RV.net and read all about them there as well as several other notable Chinese tire brands – they are universally condemned as dangerous garbage. 

The first thing when I bought our fifth wheel was to replace all of the Carlisle tires with North American made Hercules tires – we subsequently pulled that trailer in excess of 50,000 km, coast-to-coast several times and many many places in between, and never had one single tire problem whatsoever. I literally did nothing except carefully monitor the air pressures every day that we towed for over four years – only last year did I replace two of the four because they were literally wearing out. 

A quality tire with (also very important) an adequate weight rating as well as MOST IMPORTANTLY (!) proper attention to correct inflation is the key for not experiencing tire problems – unfortunately far too many manufacturers cheap out in this regard - they spec bottom of the barrel quality to begin with, make it even worse by putting on a barely adequate load rating for the trailer, and then commonly trailer tires end up going down the road underinflated because people don't check them often enough – all of this is most certainly a recipe for tire blowouts.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

There are no windows. You need to add ventilation. 
If it is just you and your daughter you could get rid of the side ramp all together and make it into a two horse straight load with a really nice dressing room or living quarters, or make it into a 2 + 1 trailer.
Actually it is not that rusty if you live in the rust belt.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Agree on the windows and ventilation. Unless there's something the photos aren't showing, yeah, that's odd I agree - it would get pretty hot in there in the summer. It would be something I'd address. 

I did think about making the front a tack room or otherwise useable human space of some sort as an option. Realistically however any amount of living space isn't really overly necessary – unfortunately my wife isn't horsey whatsoever so it's just me and my daughter, so it's all day trip short hauls we'll be doing. There is 0.0% chance of any horse vacation type things, nor any long distance hauling. 

I think with some people are missing is that it's either a budget trailer for us, or no trailer – there is NO way I can justify a huge cash layout on a nice shiny new trailer just so I can impress others. I don't care about that. I care about getting from A to B safely, and having fun, and my daughter feels the same - an old trailer that gets us to point B to have fun beats no trailer and sitting at the barn wishing we were somewhat else. 

Could I afford a $10 or $15K trailer? Sure. Does it make sense for what we're doing? About as much as buying a Corvette to deliver newspapers, IMHO - it'll do it, sure, but it's neither ideal nor sensible in the end. 

I learned a long time ago that part of having fun not necessarily always be hand-in-hand with keeping up with the Joneses, or making sure that you "arrive with a splash" with all the latest and greatest shiny baubles. If somebody wants to think less of me because I'm indifferent to the fact that my trailer might be 15 years old and be cosmetically less-than-perfect, that's just fine – that's neither the type of person I am, nor particularly care for to be honest with you.

Again, I am in no way shape or form suggesting that I would haul horses in anything less than a perfectly safe trailer, however over and over again people seem to be focusing on the cosmetics as opposed to much else. Perhaps 20 years in the commercial industry has made me jaded to it, however there is a significant difference between "pretty" and "safe", and they most certainly do not always go hand in hand. A trailer that just rolled off the line with cheap Chinese tire bombs for example would be FAR less safe than a 20 year old well equipped trailer (that yeah, could be rusty and beat up) but has perfect mechanical fitness and a set of brand new high quality tires. If you want to look at the situation purely from the safety perspective, the old beat up 20-year-old rusty trailer is arguably safer! 

I hope some people can look at it objectively and see my points.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think that what would concern me the most is that it is a lot a trailer for what you will be using it for. Why redo a 4 horse head to head trailer when you can redo a 2 horse BP for a whole lot less $$. 

That it might be overkill if all you need is a two horse bumperpull, Ha but then your tow vehicle would be overkill to pull a two horse BP.

It looks like a sturdy trailer, I know if my horse were to be in an accident, I sure would want him in your trailer rather than my aluminum Featherlite.

I also don't see you getting hardly any of your investment back if you ever sell it.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I also don't see you getting hardly any of your investment back if you ever sell it.


Just touching on that...I think I will. Probably twice over. 

All the US members have access to prices that we just don't see up here - looking at the used market in the US trailers are notably cheaper. Yes, I could buy a trailer in the US and import it, but having done that process before I can say with some authority that although it's not necessarily that difficult (although it certainly COULD Be if something went wrong), but it IS time consuming and somewhat expensive. In the end I might save some money (depending on how far I travel to pick it up), but there are downsides:

1- Probably some time off work.

2- Fuel costs

3- Taxes due upon import based on sale price

4- Inspection has to prove it adheres to Canadian standards - anything not in compliance must be modified/fixed before it can be registered here.

5- Would be taking a lot of risks including basically buying sight unseen...and a previous bad experience with that has me once bitten twice shy on that idea.

So, a good 4 horse trailer that most members in this thread would probably consider "acceptable" (based on what I've read right here in this thread) would sell for a minimum of about 5K locally, and even that would yield something with probable less than idea cosmetics, but otherwise probably "ready to roll" out of the box. A decent 2 horse isn't that much less and would likely be a bumper pull which I don't ideally want - I have a 1 to dually and much prefer 5th/GN hitches.

So, looking back at the price of this trailer - if I have $1500 into this trailer by the time I'm all done I know I could flip it tomorrow for $2500 to $3500 with relative ease based solely on what I'm seeing stuff listed (and selling) for locally. That may seen obscene to some of you from the US especially those outside the rust belt that don't know the realities of what we go through up here, but in the end..that's just the way it is north of the 49'th. 

Again, despite my seeming "You've already made up your mind"...well, I was waiting for someone to say that, and arguably would have probably said it to someone else if it was their thread - but I'm still going into this with an open mind. Like I said, if we find it a rotten mess I'll run away screaming as it's basically scrap value at that point - probably about $300 worth of scrap iron.

However, I'm also not afraid of a little work, and am capable of doing it all myself, so this is still firmly in the running if it's structurally sound.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't like that trailer, the config, the condition, the whole bag. Keep looking, that one is a money pit.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have the interior dimensions of the trailer, Oshawapilot? Aside from the techy stuff other posters have brought up with regard to general safety and refurbishing obstacles, I echo what Taffy (I think that was the poster) had to say - some windows and ventilation, please (as well as some outside tie rings). Also when you go to paint, use a light inviting colour for the inside of it as that does make a difference.

The height requirement is vital to be met. Considering it is an older trailer, I should think if it is under 7 ft you have to pass on that alone especially since at least one of your horses is a clyde. One of my neighbours has clydes and he hauls them often using his stock trailer that is 7 ft tall (and they do fill it up but appear comfortable enough). It would be ideal to have it taller but you work with what you got, right????

With the width you have more play as you only plan on hauling the two and if worse came to worse you could set up with a more open interior (similar to a stock trailer) that will let the horses stand at angles (and then you'd kind of get the slant load you wanted).

Please do keep us posted.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

7 foot ceiling, confirmed.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Please look real carefully as it sounds like you will be doing.

The more I look at your pictures the more questions arise...

Maybe you could figure this one out for me...looking at the picture of the inside facing the gooseneck area... and looking at the exterior picture with out a window/door/side...but the hole in the trailer side...
If the stall configuration is a forward facing stall and there is a solid wall partition blocking the gooseneck... where the heck do the horses put their heads and necks? And if it is a rear facing configuration there is like no floor room to keep the horses from reaching across to each other...think chomp, chomp on each other sometimes in ****y moods on trailers...

You are right though about the differences in prices from the USA to Canada...rust belt not so much. We also do heavy salting and have rusting of our trailers, trucks and equipment just as you do.
My first trailer was 35 years old and not pretty either. But it didn't require this kind of work thankfully.
I'm glad for your sake you are real handy and not afraid to tackle a project of this magnitude... it will potentially be a doozy.

I for one can't wait to see the diamond shine forth when you get it finished... :thumbsup:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You sound like you have thought it through. 

Go for it!! I would like to follow your progress.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, there are many questions left unanswered, the "Where the heck do their heads go" in the front stalls very much amongst them, and I agree I wouldn't be interested in a head to head layout. I too looked through the hayloft door (yes, it's off it's hinge - again, a 5 minute welding job for me, this constitutes no issue in my head although it could be massive to others) and wondered the same thing. 

Certainly lots of questions to be answered, and she didn't really sound like she was terribly knowledgeable about it when I talked to her in person - not sure what the situation leading to it's sale is, but It sounds like it's a "selling it for a family member" thing perhaps. In the end the only way to answer all the questions I'm left with is to actually go look at it in person.

I've got 48+ hours to sleep on it.



> I for one can't wait to see the diamond shine forth when you get it finished...


Thanks for the positive vibe. I've done this sort of thing before so I'm not scared or overwhelmed by the process in the slightest. 

I dealt with a similar "Oh, you don't know what you're in for" scenario last year when the engine blew up in my truck - cracked block. Me and two buddies sourced parts and rebuilt it in his shop from the crank on up for about $2500, some pizza, and a few cases of beer. 25000+ Kilometers on it since then and it's purring away.

So, basically my point is...I've taken basket cases and made a bouquet of roses out of the situation before. This doesn't scare me. 

Here's my 6.5 turbodiesel as we were putting her back together. Read the whole thread via the link above for anyone so inclined..although it's a long one. It gets interesting around page 14, but went up to nearly 30 pages in length.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Obviously you don't mind the project aspect of the trailer, if you did I'm sure you wouldn't even be considering it. 

One thing that really irritates me about the trailer is the fact that it's a reverse load and has no windows. A lot of horses don't like a reverse load style then you add that it doesn't have windows or light can add to loading issues. These are things that can be remedied by remodeling but it it is worth considering. 

Good luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Points taken, thank you. 

I'm still unclear on the load design for the 2 front horses - as someone mentioned it appears there's a head divider at the front in the pics indicating to me it's designed for all 4 horses head forward, but the comment about their head space makes me wonder. As mentioned, questions to be answered - the pics aren't telling enough.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You sound competent & confident enough to tackle this project. Is your daughter going to help at all? If not doing any physical work or having input into the design, maybe she could at least bake cookies? Girls like being involved in things, especially w/their dads!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Diamond in the rough? Sorry, I only see the rough part.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OP, you are right about rating. We didn't check that, that is where companies cut corners, but we didn't have a problem towing 3 horses 13 hours, just when we bought a horse at an event and were towing FOUR horses on the way back. We had already put a _lot_ of miles on this trailer.
Seriously, though, you *need* a spare tire. You never know when you will pick up a nail or something in a construction area and blow a tire. AAA doesn't have the resources to help you with this, although I'm thinking about switching over the U S Rider.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

frlsgirl said:


> Diamond in the rough? Sorry, I only see the rough part.


I have a knack for seeing things from a glass half full standpoint vs a half empty standpoint. Some people see a turd, I can see potential. 



Corporal said:


> OP, you are right about rating. We didn't check that, that is where companies cut corners, but we didn't have a problem towing 3 horses 13 hours, just when we bought a horse at an event and were towing FOUR horses on the way back. We had already put a _lot_ of miles on this trailer.
> Seriously, though, you *need* a spare tire. You never know when you will pick up a nail or something in a construction area and blow a tire. AAA doesn't have the resources to help you with this, although I'm thinking about switching over the U S Rider.


I agree on a spare. I have one from my recently sold 5th wheel sitting in my garage that will fit the trailer, and there was actually one in the pics as well albeit the rubber is probably shot on it as well. 

The jury is still out on whether we are going to see it on Saturday or not – I am waiting to hear back from the owner.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

You obviously have your mind made up about it and had your mind made up when you posted.

I personally would look elsewhere but if you think you can pull it off than more power to you. I don't like anything about its design but that's just me.


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck, it sounds like you are highly knowledgeable. I just bought a fixer upper too. I thought Michigan was the rust capital!


----------



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

Hope that it comes out of the ground in one piece, this weekend quick freeze is nasty.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

rmax said:


> Hope that it comes out of the ground in one piece, this weekend quick freeze is nasty.


Indeed. 

We didn't end up going to even see it - the owner never contacted me back so I didn't even had an address to drive to. No idea why, but at this point I think I'm going to leave it be for a few weeks and maybe try again after Christmas. If it's still sitting there I could have more negotiation power on just throwing an offer and see what happens.

We're on vacation for a few weeks until just before Christmas and then I have most of the week between Christmas and New Years off, so I'll have some time to putter with things.

It's about 3 hours from me, so I'm going prepared to haul it home if she accepts on the spot.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That is not a trailer that I personally would not entertain. I don't know if this is been covered because I have not read every page but it does not have any ventilation or windows which is a major concern besides all other issues


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Oshawapilot said:


> I have a knack for seeing things from a glass half full standpoint vs a half empty standpoint. Some people see a turd, I can see potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see a turd I see a big pile of ****. Lol


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> That is not a trailer that I personally would not entertain. I don't know if this is been covered because I have not read every page but it does not have any ventilation or windows which is a major concern besides all other issues


Read the thread.


----------



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

I see they just relisted on kijiji $750. price is going up.


----------



## Jackets (Nov 3, 2013)

Some stuff that comes to mind.

Its been sitting there for a while look how much its sank.

you will likely need brake drums and backing plates.
Wiring is likely green or brittle or both. if its questionable replace it ALL!

What is the trailers weight since its "custom" add the 3 horses you want will the axle ratings still cross the scales?



I'd pull the hubs and repack/replace before going far its sat so long. simpler to do when its not on the side of a 400 series. (drove wrecker enough to see lots of chewed spindles)

Personally i'd take your spare and borrow a buddies and bring it back on a single axle and worry about tires in your driveway. 

Is the trailer a frame design or a box design? Windows may weaken it . . . 

The spring gate lift can be added simply.

Pull that out of the dirt, CLEAN it up and it'd likely pull 1500 lol without any work. Good rubber, repaired, windows, paint and papers would pull $3000 easy I'd bet (here anyways)


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Jackets said:


> Pull that out of the dirt, CLEAN it up and it'd likely pull 1500 lol without any work. Good rubber, repaired, windows, paint and papers would pull $3000 easy I'd bet (here anyways)


Nice to see someone who understands things from the northern side of the fence. I came to the conclusion quite a few responses back that the US members are clearly spoiled with the condition of trailers outside the rust belt. 

FWIW, I never heard back from the owner from my last email or phone call, so I don't know what's up. I'm not going to chase her. If it's still sitting there after Christmas I may contemplate things again, but at this point it's back burnered with Christmas (and a vacation) weeks away.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oshawapilot said:


> US members are clearly spoiled with the condition of trailers outside the rust belt.


 
Well, not really. I have owned some "humble" trailers but the most important thing has always been the safety of the horses in a solid trailer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't actually think it was rusty for a steel trailer. Seen many newer ones with holes in them. It just looked like it had issues that didn't make it user friendly and getting it home looked to be problematic being it was not local.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Fair enough. 

But like I said, not sure what's happening with this one. Not sure if this one will be in our future or not now.


----------

